# Iced Coffee



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

With summer upon us and many cafes starting to push their summer collection of iced drinks, now is a good time to be serving iced options to your guests.

Share your recipes here and please post photos of your creations.

Do you have a signature iced coffee drink?


----------



## chrisweaver_barista (Jun 14, 2008)

We don't really have a signature iced coffee at ours yet (The Angel Coffee House).

The only sig iced drink we have at the moment, is the Sparkling Apple Iced Tea (invented by yours truly).

Rather simply, this is created by filling a 12oz glass with cubed ice. Fill to nearly the top with Appletiser, and top up with 25ml of Iced Tea Syrup (we use Essenz brand, though I'm sure there are others). Finally, garnish with grated cinnamon for that apple pie smell as you drink it.

However, I think one of the greatest Iced coffee drinks you sell as a cafe should be an Iced Mocha. It just works perfectly, and here is my technique.

Firstly, pour your espresso. NEVER pour the espresso onto ice, but instead pour into a pre-heated boston shaker tin. When you pour as espresso straight into something cold, it can be shocked into being bitter.

Place this tin into a boston shaker glass half filled with ice water, and stir the espresso until chilled, this won't take long at all due to the lovely heat removing properties of thin stainless steel and ice.

When chilled, empty the boston glass, fill to the top with ice, and pour over your espresso, a squirt of chocolate mocha sauce (we use Chocolate Abyss) and then fill to the top with milk (about 7oz or so).

Shake vigorously, (for about 20 seconds) and then strain into a 12oz glass filled with fresh cubed ice.

Voila, the perfect iced mocha! Thoughts?


----------

